# A quick note on single bevel knives for beginners



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2013)

I'v been getting questions about buying single bevel knives lately... specifically about people looking to buy their first single bevel knives... i got about 20 of these e-mails today, so i figured i'd post a bit about it on here:

A quick note on beginners and their first single bevel knives... my recommendation for people getting their first japanese knife will almost always be the same... you want something that will be easy to care for, easy to sharpen, tough (not too chippy), etc. Often times, that leads me to recommend the something like our gesshin uraku series. The white #2 steel will be easier to sharpen, so when you do make mistakes (and you will), the will be easier to fix. Also, its a tougher steel than blue steel (greater resistance to chipping), and while it looses out on edge retention a bit to the blue steel, the aforementioned attributes outweigh that as far as making the knife conducive to use by beginners.

Also, i highly recommend people take the time to check out our Japanese Knife Society videos, which will demonstrate a number of ways these knives are used.

Hope this helps some of you guys out.

-Jon


----------



## markenki (Jun 6, 2013)

Good advice. Thanks!


----------



## bkultra (Jun 6, 2013)

Great info as always, you are a true asset to the community.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 6, 2013)

Listen to Jon, I ordered my first single bevel knife from him and he guided me in the right direction. This guy is good stuff!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 6, 2013)

Based on this--and a gentle reminder from Jon earlier today--I wanted to re-post this series of videos that Jon + Sara helped with...really excellent...more so now that I'm looking at them as a soon-to-be owner of my first single-bevel knife.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVgXeOYURcbeDsVz66yUiVQ

Hope that's OK, Jon.


----------



## echerub (Jun 6, 2013)

I literally cracked my first yanagiba from sharpening it improperly. I'm definitely glad it wasn't a really high end knife. Wasn't cheap, but by current standards not too bad. I'm certainly a believer in starting out with something good but more forgiving and which also isn't going to break the bank.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 6, 2013)

echerub said:


> I literally cracked my first yanagiba from sharpening it improperly.



Interesting...could you explain about that a bit more? (not sure if this thread is the right place.)


----------



## eshua (Jun 7, 2013)

I've never bought from jon before, but some of my sushi guys have picked up the uraku from other vendors under its other brand name. 

His are suppose to be better, but even these seemed like perfect starter knives. Substantial, pleasant and forgiving to sharpen, didn't refine to obscenely polished edges, but more than enough for professional sushi work. I've recommended to a number of my guys that they trade in their worn out, miss-sharpened, 2nd owner yanagi for one of these. While I continue to wear down my 3nd owner Doi's, I've often considered starting fresh this way.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 7, 2013)

eshua said:


> I've never bought from jon before, but some of my sushi guys have picked up the uraku from other vendors under its other brand name.
> 
> His are suppose to be better, but even these seemed like perfect starter knives. Substantial, pleasant and forgiving to sharpen, didn't refine to obscenely polished edges, but more than enough for professional sushi work. I've recommended to a number of my guys that they trade in their worn out, miss-sharpened, 2nd owner yanagi for one of these. While I continue to wear down my 3nd owner Doi's, I've often considered starting fresh this way.



Maybe buy one now, add it to your rotation and help extend the life of your Doi's.


----------

